# Primary Glaucoma



## Nell (Apr 3, 2018)

Magpie, my lovely curly girly has sadly developed glaucoma. She's only just three and we're gutted but were prepared for the news. It appeared very suddenly in one eye just before Christmas and after lots of appointments with specialist vets and many, many courses of drops sadly it was too late to save her sight in the affected eye. The vets were hopeful that some kind of unseen trauma had occurred, or an infection, and that her other eye would stay sound..but a couple of weeks later after we'd started regular tonometer checks the pressure started building in her good eye, and despite drops thrice daily all the readings are heading in the wrong direction. Has anyone else experienced this at such a young age? I'm worried that she will lose her sight too quickly to adapt well...


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

I can't imagine what you are going through, it's terrible. My thoughts are with you and your fur baby


----------

